# Can Rats Eat Lawn Clippings?



## honeyviper (May 25, 2015)

My grandmother jokingly suggested that I feed my lawn clippings - manual mower and no pesticides - to my rats, as she used to pick grass to feed to her Guinea Pigs. While I don't necessarily intend on doing this, I'm now curious - is this a healthy thing for rats to eat?


----------



## Fu-Inle (Jan 22, 2015)

I wouldn't feed ANY animal lawn clippings, including Guineas Pigs.

I don't know much about guinea pigs but I do know feeding a horse clippings can actually kill them, so I would be hesitant to feed it to any animal.

Besides, rats are not grazing animals like guinea pigs or horses, they are omnivores. Grass or hay of any kind should not be in a rats diet at all.


----------



## Nieve5552 (May 20, 2014)

Aside from the complete lack of nutritional value, it could pass on diseases from wild animals like other rodents


----------



## bertsevsin (Aug 17, 2021)

I agree with what was said earlier. It's better not to feed your pets grass from the outside. They can get parasites or catch some disease. If you want to give your rat something to eat, it's better to buy a special treat from a pet store. My cat loves to eat grass, and while I was away, my mom bought a new lawnmower trimthatweed.com and gave the cat some grass clippings. She happily ate it all, but she felt sick and vomited at night and then had to be taken to the doctor and have her stomach pumped. That's why I don't advise anyone to give their pets anything from the street.


----------

